# Freezing Chicken Livers?



## BreezyCooking

I've never frozen fresh raw chicken livers before, & was just wondering if there was any reason why I can't?

Hubby doesn't like them, but for times when he might be dining elsewhere or not feeling well or whatever, I was wondering if I could have a container of them in the freezer ready just for me?


----------



## mike in brooklyn

They are sold frozen here.
Don't think there should be any problem


----------



## Andy M.

I've frozen them with no ill effects.  When there is a really great sale on whole chickens, I'll buy a bunch and cut them up, debone them, etc and freeze them for later use.  I freeze the livers separately for me.


----------



## letscook

i have frozen them before, the only thing that i notice is that may be lil softer then usually but works good for everything i use them for.  Love them saute in butter with onions and put  it on just plain ole white bread that also has been butter.  ok so not diet friendly but what the heck once and awhile you got to pluge.


----------



## ChefJune

I freeze one every time I cook a chicken!  I wrap it in plastic wrap and drop it into a freezer bag already in there with other livers.  When I accumulate enough, I make either pate, chopped liver or crostini with sauteed livers.


----------



## MostlyWater

You can but there's a slight taste change.  You might not even be sensitive to it.

For the record, I loooooooove liver !!!!


----------



## luckytrim

.........do it all the time...........no harm.... same with hearts and gizzards!


----------



## babetoo

freezing works fine for me. had some couple days ago. i really don't notice any change in them. i love em.


----------



## letscook

talk of all these chicken livers make me want to make my pate 
Here is my recipe for Chicken Liver Pate.  I never have any left when I take it some where,  I n fact when I take it to a gathering I alway make sure I save out a lil bowl of it for myself, as everytime I wish I had a lil more when I got home.

*Liver* *Pate
*saute till liver is done and not crispy
as it is cooking mash liver with fork
1-lb Chicken liver chopped
1/4 cup diced onion
3 tbl butter
add 1 - 8 oz cream cheese and mix in to liver mixture till blended
then add
1/4 tsp each oregano & basil
chopped pepperoni (never measured it but would say about 1/2 cup (I have used cooked bacon too)
salt and pepper to taste.
place into a plastic wrap lined bowl or container refridge till firm and when ready to serve remove from container onto plate and serve with your favorite crackers.

I love this hot also.
When I plate it I put it on top of plate of large leaf lettuce and then put hard boil eggs wedges -red & green peppers rings around it.


----------



## luckytrim

Do these look good to go, or WHAT?


----------



## Andy M.

Those gizzards and livers would make a great tasting batch of dirty rice!


----------



## mbasiszta

I'm with you LuckTrim, and all you other innards lovers. I definitely freeze all three: hearts; gizzards; livers. But I don't store them too long. I put them by in the freezer in smaller packets (snack size ziplock baggies), so I can mix and match when I want to use them. I have never had or heard of any problem with the freezing of these food products.

Enjoy!


----------



## rahimm

I was also wondering...if the Chicken livers were frozen initially, you cook them and then freeze them...is it safe?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

Yes, it's safe.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

BreezyCooking said:


> I've never frozen fresh raw chicken livers before, & was just wondering if there was any reason why I can't?
> 
> *Hubby doesn't like them...*



There's your reason, right there!

Seriously, I have purchased raw chicken livers, frozen, in a plastic container, so someone is freezing them. I don't see why it can't be you.


----------



## CraigC

We rarely find defrosted chicken livers. The are usually frozen or semi-defrosted.


----------



## Rparrny

luckytrim said:


> Do these look good to go, or WHAT?



Excuse me...but did the chickens all have active donation cards at the time of organ harvest??


----------

